# Backfill Question



## Sickdog (Oct 20, 2020)

How does the backfill work ? What can it be used for?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2020)

Par form?


----------



## Sickdog (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes par form


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2020)

Par form are used at dc to track payroll, sick leave & attendance. It has to be approved by your om.
@InboundDCguy or @Hal, please assist.


----------



## Hal (Oct 21, 2020)

Exactly what it says in the name. Your filling time that has already past. So for you call in sick or if you VLE or use NS you can backfill with the appropriate time. For calling in sick you can use anything except well being to backfill. Sick, vacation, ph. Whatever. If you NS or VLE then you can only use vacation or ph to fill the time.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 21, 2020)

If you backfill time from being sick, that time is still accountable, at least with vac/ph just so that’s clear. I don’t live in a sick time state so I don’t know how that works.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Oct 22, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Par form are used at dc to track payroll, sick leave & attendance. It has to be approved by your om.
> @InboundDCguy or @Hal, please assist.


Im definitely not of those guys that seems to fill out a par form every week so I very well could be wrong, as I really only ever use time when taking an actual vacation. But I was under the impression you only needed an om to sign off on upcoming time off and that to back fill did not require an om signature?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 22, 2020)

ItChecksOut said:


> Im definitely not of those guys that seems to fill out a par form every week so I very well could be wrong, as I really only ever use time when taking an actual vacation. But I was under the impression you only needed an om to sign off on upcoming time off and that to back fill did not require an om signature?


True, no OM signature required, if I backfill I just drop the form in HR’s mailbox. That way I’m sure it’s not forgotten or lost.


----------



## Sickdog (Oct 22, 2020)

Ok cool just trying to get a sense of how to use it. Approaching 60 something hours of vacation time and haven't used any of it.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 23, 2020)

As others have said just use a par form and drop it off at the hr mailbox. There is a special place on the par form to designate backfilling.

on another note, I hope they extend the time you can carry 2x vaca instead of the usual 1.5x as I’m over the 1.5x  and with Covid, I’m not planning a vaca this fall/winter.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 27, 2020)

Also with backfill, if you leave early don't bother writing in the actual amount of hours, just write "FULL" under Personal Hours or Vacation Hours and HR will finish out your shift with backfill.  Makes it easier if you leave at an oddball time because of VLE or whatever.  It mentions this on the PAR form.


----------

